# Theraband black and hunting



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Hey everyone! Just wonder if anyone hunts with TBB setups. I use double tbb for 8 mm lead and triples for 10 mm. Is just that the triple are a little hard to pull and I lose accuracy, and the doubles do the job but 8mm is a little too small for hunting. I killed with 8 mm but only headshots. I want to make something between these and use 9mm lead. Any help and advice is appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't have a definite answer, as I, myself, am trying to figure out speeds. The only thing I've learned for sure is that it so depends on personal type of draw and release, and, well, sense did speed, that without a chrony, any advice you get will be a general guideline. 
9mm lead isn't very heavy, it's around 4.3 grams, almost the same as 11mm steel. I would personally try double theraband black 22.5/17.5 and adjust from there. I have a feeling you will get around 220 fps with this setup, but it's just a feeling, I may be way off. Draw weight shouldn't be too hard for a 4.3 gram projectile though.


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

skropi said:


> I don't have a definite answer, as I, myself, am trying to figure out speeds. The only thing I've learned for sure is that it so depends on personal type of draw and release, and, well, sense did speed, that without a chrony, any advice you get will be a general guideline.
> 9mm lead isn't very heavy, it's around 4.3 grams, almost the same as 11mm steel. I would personally try double theraband black 22.5/17.5 and adjust from there. I have a feeling you will get around 220 fps with this setup, but it's just a feeling, I may be way off. Draw weight shouldn't be too hard for a 4.3 gram projectile though.


Thanks man.I use double TBB for 8 mm lead tapered from 24 to 14 mm, 30 cm lenght shooting butterfly. I think I'll also use doubles for 9mm, but tapered from 28 to 14mm. I'll see how it goes


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, if you shoot butterfly then you can get away with a very light draw. With such extreme tapers, how much band life do you get?


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

skropi said:


> Well, if you shoot butterfly then you can get away with a very light draw. With such extreme tapers, how much band life do you get?


I don't know yet for 28/14. For 24/14 I get around 200 shots maybe more


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

coco said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you shoot butterfly then you can get away with a very light draw. With such extreme tapers, how much band life do you get?
> ...


Yep, I expected as much. Well, for hunting it's more than enough. For me it's too low, but I only target shoot


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

skropi said:


> coco said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


Yeah for hunting even if the bands keep 50 shots it's ok, if they're placed well. I also use single TBB with 6mm lead for target and practice, but also use doubles with 8mm lead for that.pretty light draw, but with triples things are getting shakey


----------

